# Arena Size



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

Well I learned to ride in 70x200 foot arena but personally I would go with 80x150 (feet).
I love big arenas but I have learned if you can ride well in a small arena you will do even better in a bigger one.


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

My arena is 100'x100' and I think it's too small. I wish it were 100'x150'. Most round pens that I have worked in were 50-60' across. That size seems to be about standard, but I have no clue how many panels you'd need. Depends on how big they are.


----------

